# Louisiana Tarpon Club (LTC) General Meeting



## POONCHASER (Mar 31, 2011)

Greetings everyone....the Louisiana Tarpon Club is having a general membership meeting this Saturday, May 14 @ the Plantation Inn in Houma, La. I know this is a Texas Tarpon web page, but I remember seeing Texas Tarpon boats every summer in my 16 years of fishing the Delta. I figure that some of you may be interested. This club has a great history, and has made for a lot of great friendships. Also, a representative from the Louisiana department of Wildlife and Fisheries will be doing a presentation on Tarpon genetics/migratory patterns.

Information is as follows.

Time: 6 P.M
Location: Plantation Inn in Houma, La.

New Membership Cost:

Single: $100.00/year
Couple: $150.00/year

Dues Include:

LTC Dinner at the Plantation Inn
LTC Labor Day Weekend Tournament
Annual Awards Banquet in January

Thanks for your time to review. Please send me a pm if you would like the invitation letter/application emailed to you, or for any further questions.

Tight lines/loose drags,

Buster Hawthorne "R&R"
(new to Houston/will be chasing the Tx Tarpon this summer)


----------



## dboudr5 (Jul 19, 2006)

*LA Tarpon Club*

Buster,

I tried sending a pm, but couldn't figure it out. Anyways, email me the info for the next meeting. I live in New Roads now, but I grew up in Houma. I've fished with your brother a few times.

Darren
[email protected]


----------

